# Surprise, Surprise!



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

So I popped into a Magnolia store tonight, and a couple was demoing a 5.1 Def Tech system. They were watching Iron Man 2, and of course all their Def Tech speakers are lined up along the wall so I wasn't sure which speakers were firing. After a while, I asked the guy which setup we were listening to, assuming he'd say the BP-8060 towers with the CS-8060 center. Much to my surprise, he pointed out the tiny ProCinema 600 setup. 

I was floored! I even went up and checked behind him to make sure the sales guy hadn't accidentally turned on the wrong speakers. He hadn't. The front soundstage was amazing, the center was unbelievable and the little sub held it's own. (a little boomy, but impressive none the less). 

I'm still a bit in shock. Incredible sound from such tiny speakers. And supposedly only being pushed by a Pioneer VSX-9040. I went home and put on the same scene we were watching just to make sure my giant-by-comparison EMPs still had the upper hand! (They did.  But, not by a giant margin, especially for that price and their size!)

Anyways, just thought I'd share my experience. I'd highly recommend people check these speakers out, especially if they're looking for a discrete setup at a moderate price capable of really powerful sound.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Small bookshelves plus a sub can really hold their own. Now, your talking even smaller satellite speakers, and while I'm sure they pack plenty of boom and sizzle on the showroom, I would wager that if took them home and put them against a full sized setup that tour familiar with in a familiar room, the differences would become quite apparent.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I woild have to agree. I had bought th Klipsh Quintets in 2002 and thought they were excellent sounding. Until I brought over a freind of mine who is into HT and he said I was missing out on all the mids. Which got me thinking .. hmm really? Which has brought me to my point.. I am testing out som SVS STS-02's and I have both my quint's and STS-02 hooked up and the difference is just amazing. I guess my point is, you don't know what you are missing until you have concrete evidence of what you really are missing.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Same happened to me. I had a set of Pro-Cinema 1000's and traded up after hearing some nice towers and center.


----------

